

The 9 common UX mistakes of mobile apps - nathanbarry
http://www.kinvey.com/avoiding-common-ux-mistakes?utm_source=referral&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=ux-ebook

======
nathanbarry
This is a short, free ebook I wrote with Kinvey. Those guys were great to work
with and they have some other really good content as well. Enjoy!

------
holloway
Signed up twice and received nothing, and there's nothing in my spam folder.

~~~
holloway
Ah it arrives 30 minutes later

